

Show HN: Most shared/tweeted articles by category, date and website - socialscale
http://newsscale.com/

======
counter76
You know there are other countries other than the US right? How come all the
top shared articles are only from the US?

~~~
noso
The about us states:

Next Steps We are just starting on NewsScale. We are currently focused on
taking our service to the rest of the world. We have only covered the US,
India and Ethiopia so far. Japan and Russia are next on our list.

~~~
socialscale
Thank you @noso.

------
noso
A very cool idea and a great layout! You should include the UK in your list
also.

~~~
socialscale
UK is already at the top of our priority list. Thank you for the suggestion.

